# My first attempt at creating a screensaver



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

For all of you Belgariad/Mallorean David Eddings fans out there! This yet another reason why I need the Tree of Life cover, it always reminds me of Polgara's tree and it would go so well together.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

These are very good, Kind!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

wow I love the fantasy one!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

AWESOME! - Love the Polgara one - one of my favorite series....


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh, NICE!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Great Job! these have been added to my screensaver folder.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are great Kind!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

It's kind of fun... surfing the web looking up favorite books and characters images to make into screensavers.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very nice, especially the first one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice!

Betsy


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

These are beautiful, thank you Kindgirl!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oooooo...KindGirl, loverly!!!

Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The fairy one will be making its into my folder as well


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE the fantasy one! If I ever become brave enough to try the K2 screensaver hack, that will be one of the ones I use!


----------



## janph76 (May 28, 2009)

very nice...I'm grabbing them both.  Thank you


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> For all of you Belgariad/Mallorean David Eddings fans out there! This yet another reason why I need the Tree of Life cover, it always reminds me of Polgara's tree and it would go so well together.


nice


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I love both of these! I did take the liberty of removing the watermark from the Fantasy one (which is probably one of my favorite screensavers I've seen period) just so it wouldn't be so busy. Hope you don't mind, but thought I'd share it as well


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I saved both of these and need to add them asap! thanks for the great screen savers.


----------

